
Satoshi Nakamoto comes alive with first post in 4 years – big news coming? - obilgic
https://ethereumworldnews.com/satoshi-nakamoto-is-woke-posts-for-first-time-in-4-years/
======
streetchase
There was another post on HN about this yestaerday. Consensus is that it’s
most likely not actually Nakamoto.

~~~
zeristor
Let’s face it he should be able to authenticate his identity

